# Quicker way to season a humidor.....



## pontiacbird

I did my research on seasoning a humidor, and I thought I'd share the method I used to season my small 15-20 ct humidor. I'm sure people have thought of this, I just could not find it through the search function.


I simply took a wet paper towel, folded it up a few times, and soaked the towel with distilled water.

Then I let the towel rest on a plastic case that served to make sure it doesn't touch the wood.


The humidity inside reached about 95% within a few days. I took the paper towel out, and about 24 hours later it settled to about 87% or so. I'm still waiting for it to settle down to optimum humidity.

I feel that this is superior to the shot glass method, as the paper towel has more surface area for the water to be absorbed into the air, then to wood. Plus, there is no risk of warping the wood, as can be when the wood is wiped down. The shot-glass method just seemed too slow to me, although it is essentially the same method. I just wanted quicker results without sacrificing the integrity of the humidor (without going to extremes, such as having boiling, steamy water in my humidor).


Any thoughts on this method? Any possible drawbacks?


----------



## Habanolover

Many people do this using a sponge wet down with distilled water. I don't see any adverse effects by doing it with a paper towel. When you use the shot glass method you can warm the water in a microwave and it will help the process go faster also.

Also I am moving this to Accessories section fo you.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars

I use the wet sponge technique. After I wipe the inside down with a very damp sponge, I stick it on a piece of plastic and close the lid for a day or two.


----------



## AspiringGent

Great idea. I'm sure you could warm up the wet paper towel as well.


----------



## 92hatchattack

I just wiped dont the inside on my 20 count humi with distilled water, threw in my foam humi and stuck in a soda bottle cap filled with distilled water. My humi was holding at 70% in under 24 hours.

Has anyone tried sticking a shotglass full of piping hot water in their humi? I just did this test in some tupperware and got imediate 80% humidity within seconds... LOL


----------



## DSturg369

The advantage of using a shot glass is that the humidity is adsorbed slooooooooly. Too fast and the thin cedar laminate will possibly bulge and/or warp. At worst, it could separate from the interior altogether. With all things cigars, slower is better.

And once again for the record.......... Never, never, NEVER wipe down the interior. This is seriously a disaster in the making.


----------



## DBCcigar

I get a wet cloth with distilled water and wipe ALL the wood down (I.E. Bottom, Inner Lid, Edges, and Trays) I've never had a problem with this method in 17 years. I don't use a shot glass with water or anything else.... My cigars are ready to go in a couple of hours later....


----------



## DSturg369

The only valid reason for wiping the interior would be to remove possible dust or similar. If it's worked for you, all I can add is that you've been very lucky. 

Once the cedar absorbs a set amount of moisture it can no longer do what it is meant to do, which is to absorb the excess humidity and release it, as needed. If you apply direct moisture to the bare cedar you're killing half the cedar's worth.


----------



## pontiacbird

I think people will do what they feel is best, but personally, I believe that you can't force-feed the wood to absorb the moisture, but the best way to do this naturally would be to increase the surface area of the object you decide to use.

I think we are beating a dead horse, but I'd say, _instead_ of a shotglass of distilled water, maybe a _large pan_ of distilled water would make the process quicker (w/o heating the water). *IMO*, increased surface area would intuitively increase the rate of absorbtion into the airspace, and finally the wood, right :ask:.


----------



## Richm20

I don’t get why everyone uses distilled water for seasoning the humi . Distilled water is a must for your humidifying unit, but if you are going to let it evaporate, there is no need for distilled.


----------



## Mr. M

My first, and soon to be backup humidor I got from Cuban Crafters and it has been gem for 5 years. I wiped the inside down when I first got it and left a soaked sponge in there for a couple days. 

It's performed flawlessly for this whole time.

That said, it has become time to get a larger box.

I got a GREAT deal on a 160 cigar Diamond Crown Windsor. VERY attractive humidor, perfect seal, and just the right size.

In the Diamond Crown insert it says SPECIFICALLY to wipe down the entire interior, including trays and dividers with a brand new sponge and distilled water.

The instructions to season it are more or less exactly what I did with my first humi.

I'm expecting a long, happy relationship with the Windsor.


----------



## DSturg369

Richm20 said:


> I don't get why everyone uses distilled water for seasoning the humi . Distilled water is a must for your humidifying unit, but if you are going to let it evaporate, there is no need for distilled.


The reason for using distilled water is because even though the hard elements such as metals and other solids will remain in the container after the liquid itself evaporates, non-hard elements such as chlorine and whatever else you may have in your local water source will also evaporate and will adhere itself into the pours of the humidor lining and every crack/crevice therein and can create a multitude of problems such as corroded henge's and metal parts as well as give your cigars a metallic taste in the future.


----------



## pontiacbird

I have realized that bringing up the humidity so high (95%) made my humidor useless for about 2 weeks. I finally got it to the lower 70s percent.

:rotfl:


----------



## docruger

i used the shot glass in my 300 count and it worked great in about 36 hrs


----------

